# 45P Nature Aquarium Mountain Aquascape



## Nigel95 (21 Oct 2018)

New project in the ADA 45P Cube Garden.

A brazilian mountain layout try.. this hardscape really need plants to look better. Sides, middle and background will be planted with mostly stem plants. Some color as well.

*Please subscribe to my Youtube channel 
www.youtube.com/nigelaquascaping *

Tank
ADA 45P Cube Garden

Hardscape
Mini landscape rock

LED
Twinstar 450 ES

Filter
Eheim classic 150

Plants
Stems
Monte carlo
H. pinnatifida
Eleocharis acicularis mini

*Step by step hardscape*


*Hardscape*



hardscape aquascape nigel hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeba (22 Oct 2018)

Nice job Nigel! Looking sharp


----------



## CooKieS (22 Oct 2018)

Little bit too symetrical as an hardscape only but can be corrected with plants.

That's my only concern, very nice rocks and arrangement, your skills are upgrading very quickly! Nice


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Oct 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Little bit too symetrical as an hardscape only but can be corrected with plants.
> 
> That's my only concern, very nice rocks and arrangement, your skills are upgrading very quickly! Nice



Yes symmetrical I agree. Hope to fix it with different stems on the sides. 

Thanks 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Nov 2018)

Planting time


aquaflora plants aquascape by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## DeepMetropolis (8 Nov 2018)

Looks like a lot of plant.. 
Good luck!


----------



## CooKieS (8 Nov 2018)

Good lord, there is enough plants for an 90p! Haha


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Nov 2018)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Looks like a lot of plant..
> Good luck!





CooKieS said:


> Good lord, there is enough plants for an 90p! Haha



Plant heavy from start 

Most of it fit all in the scape. Only in vitro cups are to much. Some are planted in my bigger tank

For Aquaflora plants I use a general rule of 1 pot stems for ~5cm diameter. Some plants are very compact / bushy and 10cm diameter is possible.

On the pic it looks there is not much space but there is quite some space to plant stems heavy from start


----------



## DeepMetropolis (9 Nov 2018)

Waiting for the planted pictures...


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Nov 2018)

Video planting this scape. Enjoy


----------



## CooKieS (12 Nov 2018)

Nice job but All those plants will grow TALL, especially the rotala, ludwigia and h.pinnitida in the foreground...those will need weekly trimming to achieve your goal.

Good luck!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Nov 2018)

Really well tought out planting with the leave sizes and colors.. Hope it grows out the right way..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Nov 2018)

Really well tought out planting with the leave sizes and colors.. Hope it grows out the right way..


----------



## Nigel95 (12 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Nice job but All those plants will grow TALL, especially the rotala, ludwigia and h.pinnitida in the foreground...those will need weekly trimming to achieve your goal.
> 
> Good luck!



Ha nobody said this layout was going to be maintenance friendly hehe..... atm I quite like to trim and shape plants. And this is probably my last nano tank for the coming years... maybe forever. The 40cm mountain is completed so don't have to maintain 3 tanks atm . Some lean dosing can also help with color and slowing down speed growth.




DeepMetropolis said:


> Really well tought out planting with the leave sizes and colors.. Hope it grows out the right way..



Yes did my best on this! However 45p is still very restricting with plants. Some plants are probably a tad to large for this scape but will try to fix with a lot of trimming and high light.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Dec 2018)

Rotala green 


rotala-green-pearling-nigel-aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nubias (7 Dec 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Mar 2019)

It was time to trim some pearlweed. This aquascape is currently 130 days old and adapting to softer water as I recently switched to RO water. My tap water is hard (kh 10+) and with seiryu (limestone) rocks the kh raises a lot. So far the plants seem to respond positive to the softer water. I am aiming for around 6-8 kh now. What KH do you run in your aquascape? It seems I couldn't get away with lean dosing with a kh of ~13,5. Since yesterday I am trying 3,5 ppm NO3 a week in this tank to see if I can boost some color in Rotala Rotundifolia without stunting other plants.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (14 Mar 2019)

Stil no front tank shot   ..


----------



## Nigel95 (14 Mar 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Stil no front tank shot   ..


Contest scape  

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (16 May 2019)

Hardscape pic


hardscape aquascape nigel hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Aug 2019)

Who loves mini bucephalandra? 



45p-detail-shot-2-nigel-hoevenaar by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Sep 2019)

Personal goal for me to reach the top 50 in IIAC. I got it this time with my 45P aquascape.

I'm happy!

#IIAC #IIAC2019



Nigel Hoevenaar aquascaping IIAC 2019 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (2 Sep 2019)

FTS please? 

Congrats!


----------



## Harry H (2 Sep 2019)

@Nigel95 , A big congratulations, fantastic result. 

Side note, the wording on the certificate is really interesting.

"To increase possibility and creativity in Aquascaping world, IIAC will focus more on water plants dominant layouts in the feature"


----------



## CooKieS (2 Sep 2019)

Harry H said:


> .
> 
> "To increase possibility and creativity in Aquascaping world, IIAC will focus more on water plants dominant layouts in the feature"




Yeah, like another famous japanese contest? :D


----------



## Kalum (2 Sep 2019)

Congrats Nigel, looking forward to seeing what you come up with next


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2019)

Wow massive congratulations!!! Very well deserved if previous works are anything to go by


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2019)

Need a full tank shot 
Well done mate


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Sep 2019)

CooKieS said:


> FTS please?
> 
> Congrats!



When the works are published mate wait a bit as usual haha 



Harry H said:


> @Nigel95 , A big congratulations, fantastic result.
> 
> Side note, the wording on the certificate is really interesting.
> (
> "To increase possibility and creativity in Aquascaping world, IIAC will focus more on water plants dominant layouts in the feature"



Haha that text is just a copy paste from last year letter. I think especially IIAC is a contest that is heavily in favor of a lot of (colorful) plants but still more scaping (with hardscape) not like dutch style. And they want to promote it that way. Of course moss tanks will always be in the top as well if executed almost 'perfectly'. Maybe the judges are a bit done with the overly done moss tanks from the last years in contests. I am personally a huge fan of it but I can appreciate every style. All styles can be made aesthetically pleasing IMO.



Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Wow massive congratulations!!! Very well deserved if previous works are anything to go by



Thanks for the kind words bro.



Jayefc1 said:


> Need a full tank shot
> Well done mate



Later hehe!


----------



## Eplov (3 Sep 2019)

Looks great but we need a FTS!

I'm curious -- are you allows to share FTS that aren't the exact one you submitted or not FTS at all?


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Sep 2019)

Eplov said:


> Looks great but we need a FTS!
> 
> I'm curious -- are you allows to share FTS that aren't the exact one you submitted or not FTS at all?


I think not the exact one but I rather don't risk it and just wait a bit more.  

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepMetropolis (3 Sep 2019)

Gefeliciteerd Nigel!

I'm sure it's a nice scape! 
Can't wait for all the results being released.


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Sep 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Gefeliciteerd Nigel!
> 
> I'm sure it's a nice scape!
> Can't wait for all the results being released.


Haha dankje!

Me too always great to see all the works and get mind blown by some!! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eplov (3 Sep 2019)

Nigel95 said:


> I think not the exact one but I rather don't risk it and just wait a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk



That makes sense but was worth a try 

I look forward to seeing the FTS!


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Nov 2019)

End result

Needed to change a lot of the plants that I planned to use initially. 45p is really small for a brazilian style!! Hemianthus Glomeratus was a perfect fit scale wise and easy to make bushy last minute. Also my tap water with 9-10kh and all this limestone rock wasn't handy in the first place with all the stem plants. I finally pulled the trigger to go RO and it was the best choice I ever made!

I hope you will enjoy my creation. The title of this work is The Garden of Eden.



Nano aquascape aquarium by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Deano3 (5 Nov 2019)

Simply Stunning

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moran (5 Nov 2019)

Jaw dropping tank. Congratulations on your award!


----------



## Janci (6 Nov 2019)

Well deserved. Proficat!


----------



## JEK (6 Nov 2019)

Stunning! Is it flame moss in the backmost right?


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Nov 2019)

JEK said:


> Stunning! Is it flame moss in the backmost right?


Yep flame moss!

Thanks everyone!! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrStoffel (6 Nov 2019)

Great work! Hele mooie scape.


----------

